# Opferanode und Trimmflosse



## Dieter1944 (26. Februar 2007)

Obwohl ja mein letzter Bericht über den Tausch und die Funktion eines Thermostaten nicht so recht angekommen ist, möchte ich es mit einem weiteren Thema versuchen.
  Opferanode und Trimmflosse unter der Antiventilationsplatte.

  Beispiel aus der Praxis: Wir hatten uns auf Langeland im Hafen von Spodsbjerg ein 5,5 m langes Boot mit einem 50 PS Yamaha gemietet. Kaum waren wir aus dem Hafen heraus, ich legte den Gashebel nach vorn und das Boot nahm Fahrt auf. Es schlug mir fast das Lenkrad aus der Hand. Der Motor drückte derart nach rechts, dass ich alles durfte, nur nicht mal kurz das Lenkrad loslassen. Mir war klar was das war. Die Trimmflosse unter der Antiventilationsplatte war nicht oder falsch eingestellt. Ich fuhr in den Hafen an die Rampe zurück, holte Werkzeug aus dem Wagen, löste die Schraube der Trimmflosse und legte die Flosse nach rechts. Beim Anziehen der Schraube kam der Vermieter angelaufen und wollte wissen, was los sei. Ich erklärte ihm das scheiß Fahrverhalten seines Bootes und den technischen Hintergrund dazu. Davon hatte er offenbar noch nie was gehört. Er kam mit ins Boot und wir machten eine Probefahrt. Danach trimmte ich die Flosse ein Stück wieder zurück und danach fuhr das Boot kursstabil geradeaus. Noch am gleichen Tage begannen er und sein Mitarbeiter alle Motoren getrimmt. 

  Das zur Praxis und nun ein wenig Theorie. Viele Motoren, insbesondere die leistungsstärkeren (mein 10 PS Marine hatte es nicht) haben unter der Antiventilationsplatte
  eine Trimmflosse, die üblicherweise gleichzeitig die Funktion einer Opferanode ausübt.

  Ich möchte euch auf einen Link der Firma Kellermann aufmerksam machen, in dem die Thematik Propeller, Ventilation und Kavitation gut und verständlich erklärt ist.
http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/pages/motor/propeller/propterm.htm.

  So, Opferanode. Das ist das kleine vernachlässigte Ding unter der Antiventilationsplatte, das, wenn es aus dem richtigen Material und nicht überlackiert (!) ist, weil es halt so hässlich porös ist, von Jahr zu Jahr kleiner wird. Darum auch „Opferanode“. Das………………….aber ich will aus Wikipedia zitieren:
  „Opferanode (Zinkanode) ist ein Block aus einem elektrochemischen „unedlen“ Metall. Sie ist elektrisch leitend mit den zu schützenden („edleren“) Metallen verbunden. In wässriger Umgebung bilden die beiden Metalle ein Lokalelement, bei dem sich Opferanode auflöst und dadurch das edlere Metall vor Korrosion bewahrt.“

  So, und nun wieder zur Praxis: Ich zitiere jetzt aus der deutschen Bedienungsanleitung meines  Mercury 30 PS:
  „Einstellung der Trimmflosse:
  Das Steuerdrehmoment des Propellers (in der Boots-Fahrschule nannten sie es „Radeffekt“ und sprachen von der Schokoladenseite des Bootes. Beim rechtsdrehenden Propeller ist es die Bb-Seite. Spitz an den Anleger heranfahren. Rückwärts rein und der Propeller (jetzt linksdrehend) „schraubt“ sich hinten an den Anleger. Beim linksdrehenden Propeller ist es dann natürlich die StB Seite) kann dazu führen, dass das Boot nach einer Seite zieht. Dieses Steuerdrehmoment ist normal und entsteht dadurch, dass der Außenbordmotor so getrimmt ist, dass die Propellerwelle nicht parallel zur Wasseroberfläche ausgerichtet ist. Die Trimmflosse kann begrenzt eingestellt werden, um das Steuerdrehmoment auszugleichen und jeglichen gleichmäßigen Lenkwiderstand zu verringern.“
  Wie geschieht das?
  Das Boot in Gleitfahrt bringen. Fährt/zieht das Boot bei mäßiger Fahrt gleichmäßig in eine Richtung? Muss Gegendruck auf das Lenkrad oder die Lenkpinne ausgeübt werden?
  Dann zurück an Land, die Trimmflosse lösen und wie folgt einrichten:
  Zieht das Boot nach rechts, die Trimmflosse auch nach rechts verdrehen. Zieht es nach links, diese nach links verdrehen.
  Bei der überwiegenden Zahl aller Außenbordmotore dreht die Propellerwelle und damit der Propeller nach rechts. Ich kenne gar keine anderen. 
  Danach eine kleine Probefahrt, möglicherweise die Trimmung noch verändern und danach sollte der Motor und damit das Boot gleichmäßig geradeaus laufen. 

  Als ich jetzt im Herbst mein „neues“ gebrauchtes Boot mit dem ebenfalls gebrauchten 30 PS AB bekam, war es das gleiche. Die Trimmflosse stand gerade und der Motor zog ziemlich kräftig nach rechts. Zurück an Land, Trimmung nach rechts und danach eine Super Geradeausfahrt und kein verkrampftest Gegenlenken an der Pinne. Bei Vollgasfahrt ist das Problem nicht ganz so gravierend, weil der durch den Propeller auf die Motorachse ausgeübte Druck so stark ist, dass der Motor schon dadurch schwerer lenkbar und damit auch fester ist.

  Die Bilder zeigen auch die Opferanode meines 7 Jahre im Süßwasser gefahrenen Motors. Der Verschleiß, also das Opfer, ist deutlich geringer, als in Salzwasser und wird bei Fahrten in der Ostsee auch deutlich geringer sein, als im Mittelmeer mit seinem deutlich höheren Salzgehalt.
  Ich hätte die Opferanode nicht wechseln brauchen, aber zum „Neubeginn“ mit dem Motor gab es einen neuen Propeller ( beim alten Propeller habe ich die Außenkanten schön abgeschliffen und er wird Reserveprop.) und eine neue Opferanode.

  Noch ein paar Bilder zur Verdeutlichung.

  Bild 1. Zeichnung aus der Original Bedienungsanleitung
  Bild 2: Die alte Opferanode
  Bild 3: Die auch schon im Süßwasser entstandenen Materialverluste
  Bild 4: Die neue Opferanode mit der Trimmflosse
  Bild 5: Die Unterseite ist erhaben und……..
  Bild 6: ……….passt in die Ausnehmung der  Antiventilationsplatte. Hier, als auch an der Opferanode befinden sich Markierungen zur korrekten Einstellung
  Bild 7: Die neue Opferanode mit der Trimmflosse ohne Verstellung………………
  Bild 8: ………und für meinen Motor nach rechts verstellt.

  Schöne Grüße Dieter

http://img105.*ih.us/img105/7114/opferanodetrimmflossekd3.jpg

http://img484.*ih.us/img484/3867/92779228pl4.jpg

http://img131.*ih.us/img131/1615/41755936sy3.jpg

http://img111.*ih.us/img111/6884/24263954ce5.jpg

http://img111.*ih.us/img111/1474/91349366ub5.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/1680/14394757cf0.jpg

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/2749/18889868ux4.jpg


----------



## Dieter1944 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Opferanode und Trimmflosse*

Das letzte Bild wollte nicht mehr hochgeladen werden  
Hier ist es noch extra:

http://img337.*ih.us/img337/8233/54303305kn8.jpg[


Dieter


----------



## Samyber (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Opferanode und Trimmflosse*

Danke Dieter für die ausführliche Info!! :m 

Werde ich an meinem Boot mal austesten!


----------



## muz660socke (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Opferanode und Trimmflosse*

Hallo Dieter
Schöner ausführlicher Bericht zur Trimmung eines Aussenboarders.
Sollte aber eigentlich bei Bootsverleihern als Grundwissen vorhanden sein. 
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Waldemar (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Opferanode und Trimmflosse*

Hallo Dieter,
Deine Ausführungen find ich prima. 
Da ich für meinen 25er Mercury 2takt keine Betriebsanleitung 
mitbekommen hab, les ich das mit großem Interesse.
Vielleicht kommt ja auch mal was über Impellerwechsel.
Warten wirs einfach mal ab.
Ich freu mich schon auf deinen nächsten Bericht.


----------



## Dieter1944 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Opferanode und Trimmflosse*

Hallo Waldemar,

schau mal hier:

http://www.ibn-online.de/tipps/Impellerwechsel.pdf

http://www.wiking-schlauchbootclub.de/Basteltipps/Impeller-Wechsel/impeller-wechsel.html

Auf meinen Bericht wirst du wohl 2 Jahre warten müssen. Es gibt aber noch einen grundsätzlichen 2-T-Außenbordmotorbericht von mir  Wenns dir was nützt? Leider auch nix mit Impellerwechsel.

http://www.naffen.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9118

Gruß Dieter


----------

